# Scientists discover how red wine and green tea polyphenols stop prostate cancer



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Scientists discover how red wine and green tea polyphenols stop prostate cancer (NaturalNews) – A major new discovery just reported in the Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology (FASEB) journal could be a major advance in the treatment of prostate cancer. Not only have the phytonutrients in red wine and green tea been found [...]

*Read More...*


----------

